# Talkin Turkey's



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

So Iv'e been taking my son out the past few days. He's been pretty anxious to get back after the birds since recovering from his surgery. Unfortunately birds are silent in the same places where last week they were talkin up a storm. Not a single gobble in two days. I saw one fly off a couple hundred yards up the canyon last night as we were walking in. This tells me there still in the area. I suppose they just might be all done with the breeding season in this particular area? I dunno!!!

Has anyone out there still been hearing or seing any signs of breeding turkeys?? Anyone willing to chime in with their knowledge of the turkey breeding cycle? 

We have also found a couple hatched eggs. Now I'm not familiar with what turkey eggs look like but dont know what else they would be. They looked like extra large chicken eggs. 

On a bright note my boy did ruthlessly dispatch of a couple a skunks we came accross yesterday. It's allways a good day when you can get rid of a couple egg eatin varmints.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

tigerpincer said:


> So Iv'e been taking my son out the past few days. He's been pretty anxious to get back after the birds since recovering from his surgery. Unfortunately birds are silent in the same places where last week they were talkin up a storm. Not a single gobble in two days. I saw one fly off a couple hundred yards up the canyon last night as we were walking in. This tells me there still in the area. I suppose they just might be all done with the breeding season in this particular area? I dunno!!!
> 
> Has anyone out there still been hearing or seing any signs of breeding turkeys?? Anyone willing to chime in with their knowledge of the turkey breeding cycle?
> 
> ...


First and foremost I am glad to see the boy is recovering well and eager to get after the birds! Without health life isn't so much fun! Secondly, in me 16 years of turkey hunting (mostly easterns), it is getting pretty late in the mating season. Now is when you skills and luck REALLY pay off. To me, a majority of these birds have been bred and are getting ready for their offspring. I had one going last weekend, but that got blown. They are still out there, and I believe there are a few hens that still need bred. but not many! If I were a betting man, what i would do, is get out there. EARLY! As you always should, be in the woods before first light. Like 45 minutes before light. Get in there where you think or know the birds are. Let the woods settle back down and maybe get them to shock gobble with an owl call. Remember, if the birds aren't talking much you shouldn't be talking much. I have had alot of birds come in quiet without a single gobble. A decoy would probably be in your favor so they can get a visual on the bird looking for some action. I buy the feather flex ones that can put in 3 positions for like $15. The biggest advice I can give is patience!!!! This is a very tough time to take a bird, and if you can get one this time of year, I tip my hat off to you!


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

What else I think is important is get out the night before. Back East we could only turkey hunt until noon so we couldn't shoot them going to the roost. Anyhow, get out there the night before and sit and listen. Don't leave until it's past dark. Listen for the turkey's to roost. Listen for a gobble. Alot of the head Tom's will gobble at least once before flying up into the roost, but not always. They are loud and if the wind is calm, you will be able to hear a long long way. Being that you not by a stream in the bottom of a canyon!  Remember those turkey's will be off the ground in the roosts when it is not light enough to see around due to predators whether it's morning or night they wait until they can see. Best of luck to you my friend! Oh and I promise they are done breeding if you don't go out!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shockgobble has some good points. Patients being the most valuable piece of advice given so far.

I have some other tricks that have worked for me late in the breeding season. I've killed most my turkeys late in the game during mid day between 10:00 and 2:00. Here's the reason. The hens that haven't been bred yet will be with the toms early in the morning. Calling a tom off a hen is a waisted effort. Plus, if those turkeys, including the hens have been boogered by other hunters you'll play it almost impossible to call the hens in let alone the toms. Let them come down off the roost, do their thing and get some chow in their gizzards. Along about 9:00am those hens are gonna run off to the nest to lay another egg and or sit on the eggs they've laid. This leaves the toms standing around with their "peckers" in their hands and nothing to do making them easy to call in. I've seen 2-5 toms come racing in trying to be the first one to get to me. This can be some very exciting stuff. Every year towards the end of the turkey rut there is about a ten day window when this happens. It's my favorite time to hunt and be in the woods. I DON"T use a decoy. Make that tom hunt you down. If he answers you, stuff your call in your vest and shut your pie hole. If he's gonna come, he'll find you, trust me!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wise advice is listed above.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you all very much for the advice. I was never really feeling low about the hunt cause I love doing it so much. Yet somehow your words have left me feeling invigorated just the same.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Go get em Tiger!


----------

